# [REQUEST/IDEA] Google Contacts memory app



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

If there isn't an app for this, there should be.

My phone's contacts are a combination of Google, Touchdown, Facebook and LinkedIn contacts. When i have a ROM that i plan to keep for a while, i go through the time consuming excercise of joining contacts in my address book to get all the pics, numbers, emails, etc. from various sources under one contact. This of course makes my phonebook much more useful and less cluttered, but i often don't bother because i haven't found a way to save and re-create the joined contacts when flashing a new ROM. This is a real PITA.

If there were an app that would analyze your phone contacts and remember which contacts were joined from which sources, so that after flashing a new ROM and re-populating your contacts from whatever apps you get them from, you could run a routine to put them back together like you want them, that would be a terribly useful function, one i'd gladly purchase from the market.

If it's already out there, TIA for replying with the solution. If it's not, some enterprising dev should consider making an app to manage this. I think you'd sell a few copies.

One other thing: under Gingerbread, the contact called "me" or "my phone" (cant' remember) was like any other contact and i could join it with my own info from FB etc. but in ICS "me" is a local profile and unique contact that gets its name from the owner info in setup but can't be joined with any other contacts; there are no options other than to add info locally. Any advice on a workaround to join it with my profiles from other sources is welcome.

Thanks for reading!


----------

